# Tam Valley servos: mounting and bending the piano wire



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to consistently bend the piano wire to the _*exact*_ length to fit the 'horn' openings. WE are talking about to + or - .1mm
Other than it being impossible to do it correct once how can you make the *exact* same 'U' dozens of times without re-bending the wire until it breaks?? 

I have the 'Singlet' decoder as a trial package along with the mounting bracket from Motrak as a test/trial piece. I plan on using numerous 'Octopus' controllers as opposed to single controllers due to the obvious; cost and size/space considerations.

The only thing I can figure is some 'form' that the wire can bent around in a 'U' instead of two right angles. That way with a gentle 'bend', tweaking the spacing would be easier.

This shows the situation making it look easy;
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/support/servomounting.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe use a dremel to cut a small groove into one side of the jaw of a needle-nose pliers (groove running side to side). Place wire in that groove, then bend both sides of the wire 90-deg up against the left and right sides of the plier jaw.

Different grooves along the tapered length of the needle nose pliers jaw for different bend amounts.

Maybe???

TJ


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Or find bolt, rod or similar with the correct diameter (6mm center to center in this case) would make more sense. 
Trying to cut a groove in a pair of pliers would be a problem.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Same concept ... I agree ... bend the wire against something of a fixed, known size.

As for groove in pliers ... I think pretty easy, with a cut-off-disc on a Dremel. The nice thing about a needle nose pliers is that the long jaw is typically tapered in width over its length, so you could cut grooves at virtually any position / bend width.


TJ


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope members here have gone this route as I look forward in hearing exactly what they do.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Not sure if the size would be right but I think welding pliers would be the perfect shape for this. they have really beefy sqaured off ends to the tips.

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-mig-welding-pliers-33836.html










You'd start forming that curl in the tip of the pliers (the length inside the pliers should be the first length you see on the diagram inside the loop.) 
With the wire held at 90 degrees to the pliers (perpendicular) - Use vice grips to form the first 90 degree bend. Vice grips will give you a good mechanical advantage to make the bend and lock it down. Continue to the next 90 degree bend forming it around the perimeter of one of the plier tip legs.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Of course it would be nice if the wire was already bent the 1st two bends but I supposer it would matter on the spacing of those holes in the 'horn'.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stick a nail in a 2 X 4 and bend away!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe some split ring pliers?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

As in this??;
http://www.amazon.com/Xuron-496-Split-Ring-Plier/dp/B000BL6OZ8

Not sure how/why that would work.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

More like these

http://www.amazon.com/Beadsmith-Jewelry-Tool-Splitring-Pliers/dp/B002AM71E4/ref=pd_sbs_indust_2

They already have a circular leg on them. No need to cut or grind anything down on a standard pair of needle nose


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

You could also make a simple jig like in the attached image


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel like going into the jewelry business. 

I would just like to know how it was done in the photos.


----------

